# Indiscrétions...vous faites quoi dans la vie?



## davidcaro2 (8 Octobre 2001)

C'est marrant mais beaucoup de post sont fait le matin (a croire que vous ne travaillez pas)

Vous n'avez rien d'autre a faire ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon je commence, je bosse a EDF, ce qui me laisse du temps libre pour aller sur MacG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et vous?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2001)

étudiant au CESSEV (centre d'enseignement secondaire suèérieur de l'est vausois)

je peux poster pendant les pauses (même si c interdit)

autrement je m'amuse l'après-midi.... voilà tu sais tout

....












...


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2001)

*rien*


*MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*






et en plus, c'est presque vrai, je ne fais que des images et j'ai des bons points pour ça comme il y a 22 ans à l'école primaire


----------



## Bialès (8 Octobre 2001)

étudiant en école de commerce, actuellement en stage.
Connecté en permanence au net, je m'autorise quelques virées sur MacG quand ma chef regarde pas trop dans ma direction (mais elle est cool alors elle dit rien).


----------



## gribouille (8 Octobre 2001)

je cherche un Job

mais pour les indiscretions Amok lui il élèves des marmottes et c'est l'esthéticienne d'Api... et alèm y tournes des "documentaires" sur leur vie sociale "à plusieurs"


----------



## dany (8 Octobre 2001)

ce que je fais dans la vie ? je l'apprécie car c'est un
cadeau et comme aurais pu l'écrire Mme Desbordes-
Valmore : car vois tu chaque jour je l'aime d'avantage,
aujourdhui plus qu'hier et bien moins que demain . 
@+


----------



## benjamin (9 Octobre 2001)

Ancien khagneux déprimé.
Nouvel étudiant heureux en cette rentrée 2001.


----------



## Jeffouille (9 Octobre 2001)

Pilote de ligne ... ce qui laisse du temps quand je suis au sol


----------



## Télémac (9 Octobre 2001)

Je travaille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à quoi je ne sais pas mais j'y vais


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2001)

Je suis typographe pour un quotidien... ce qui fait que j'ai les journées libres pour surfer en long et en large sur les forums de MacGeneration et d'ailleurs... J'en profite aussi au travail d'ailleurs...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[08 octobre 2001 : message édité par WebOliver]


----------



## starbus (9 Octobre 2001)

je travail en intérim comme magasinier.
Mais y parait qu'il faut que je me calme sur les heures sup.


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Octobre 2001)

moi je suis expert en beau sous exploité par des incultes et j'évite la dépression en faisant des jolies choses pour les autres et moi-même.

voir dernièrement l'arbre à pallabres du toubhavana club (+bissap) et www.jeanba.net,  mon site perso encore et toujours...


----------



## tahitimellow (9 Octobre 2001)

Ben moi, c'est pas original, informaticien qui veut se casser de la boîte dans laquelle il se trouve, alors je passe bien mon temps sur MacGé...

Si quelqu'un connaît un super boulot, environnement Mac, sur Barcelone et bien payé, qu'il fasse signe... (je rêve!)


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2001)

moi je bosse au bureau des pleures (au SAv quoi) la ou il y a des gens qui sont pas content parque je leur annonce 7000 frs de réparation pour un écran de powerbook éxploser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (je suis un peu sadique je sais)


----------



## Api (9 Octobre 2001)

Tahitimellow, ton pseudo, ça a à voir avec les deux groupes ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Octobre 2001)

Développeur de partagiciels entre autre.


----------



## archeos (9 Octobre 2001)

Rien, mais c'est ma vocation, je veux faire fonctionnaire, et en profiter pour faire de la recherche historique.


----------



## tahitimellow (9 Octobre 2001)

Api, de quels groupes tu parles????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En fait, mon pseudo vient d'un perso des Simpsons (Sideshow Mel en VO)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2001)

à vous voir, à part Dany, vous êtes tous déprimés... 
allez quoi, la vie est belle


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2001)

moi je suis pas déprimer, c'est plutôt les gens qui vienne ou je bosse et qui pleure quand on leur annonce le prix d'une répartion pour un domaqe utilisateur (dernierre il y a eu quelqu"un qui est arrivé avec un ibook dual usb sur lequel un melange de cafe, biére whysky et coca avait été remversé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Api (9 Octobre 2001)

Je parle de Tahiti80 et de Mellow


----------



## dany (9 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*à vous voir, à part Dany, vous êtes tous déprimés... 
allez quoi, la vie est belle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je dois préciser que j'ai 64 ans et que je n'ai plus
le temps de me laisser aller à la déprime !
Mais c'est vrai la vie est belle


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (9 Octobre 2001)

Euh moi je suis un pauvre Lycéen qui doit travailler dure en Terminal S option Math .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





j'ai meêm plus le temps de me connecter à MG moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et encore moi le matin...


----------



## xantho (9 Octobre 2001)

Jusqu'a present je faisais de l'interim en tous genre ;ca va de la plasturgie :extrusion, controle et dedouannage à la fabrication de bitume-d'ailleurs a en croire ma solitude j'ai du garder quelques odeurs de ce job  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, en passant par aide-conducteur chez tetra pak france, technicien SAV en emballage, alarme ,magasinier chez bosch-venissieux, cariste etc Maintenant je me glande honteux (depuis 4 mois) en attendant une formation a l'afpa d'informaticien de gestion/exploitation 
Pour patienter je fais du full contact (non pas quand je rentre dans ma voiture, le sport quoi !). C'est un tres bon sport et  l'image qu'en a fait le cake : van damne est super fausse !!!!!
WALAaa


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Octobre 2001)

Ben moi, je suis retourné à l'école pour être technicien réseau.
De ce fait je n'ai plus trop le temps de surfer, et je suis sur pc toute la journée, et comme Apple n'est pas capable de montrer qu'ils existent, c'est moi qui renseigne les profs sur ce qui se fait du coté de la pomme.
Mais bon, tant pis, j'apprendrai à bosser sur NT/2000, et Novell, puisque c'est là qu'il y a de la demande.






  parce que je passe plus de temps sur beurk





  parce que c'est génial tout ce qu'on peut faire en réseau avec l'info quand on sait s'en servir ...


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2001)

ben moi je fais toujours rien et c'est pas la peine de me proposer quoi que ce soit, *je veux pas travailler*

mon boulot consiste à me laisser aller pour faire de bonnes photos de gens qui se laissent aller (des artistes) alors moins j'en fais, meilleur c'est !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[08 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## simon (9 Octobre 2001)

Etudiant en Système de Communication à l'Ecole Polytechnique Fédéral de Lausanne...pendant mon temps libre webmaster et developpeur...

Poster le matin est devenu une habitude car c'est la première chose que je fais en me levant c'est de checker mon mail et de faire un tour sur MacG (avant même de déjeuner ou de faire  quoi que ce soit d'autre)...


----------



## CHAUCRIN (9 Octobre 2001)

avec quelques années de plus que "dany",je pense comme lui,mais pourvu que ça "doure", comme disait la mère de Napo !!


----------



## dany (9 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CHAUCRIN:
*avec quelques années de plus que "dany",je pense comme lui,mais pourvu que ça "doure", comme disait la mère de Napo !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ha! Chaucrin, je suis bien content que tu sois la, avec
tous ces jeunes il faut que toi et moi, on se serre
les coudes, je te prêterais ma canne si tu me prêtes
tes béquilles !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2001)

Ben de mon côté c'est un mélange de touriste et de branleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis app. informaticien en 4e soit en terminal,... Je bosse dans une boite exclusivement mac et m'occupe des réparations en gros j'tape sur des iMac, j'renvoie des portables en hollande et mets en pièce des G4,... Autrement dans les hobby de week end, je mixe de progressive et de la trance, question d'arrondire les fins de mois


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2001)

...spécialiste IT en systèmes de gestion intégrés SAP et Hyperion Enterprise...que des chiffres...!!!
...comme j'arrive très tôt le matin au bureau, ça me laisse une petite marge pour poster à l'aise...
Mais ça devient de plus en plus difficile compte tenu de la surcharge actuelle de boulot...


----------



## xantho (9 Octobre 2001)

Ca me touche y a vraiment de tous les ages dans ces forums ahhh  Tiens pendant que certins se plaignent d'être au boulot là je vais me piquer un sieston en attendant midi et cet-apreme je vais allez tout frais e ma sieste chez mon réparateur pour voir comment je faire la débrouille pour MON souci dont on peut voir un aperçu ici
ET une FORMIDABLE petition qui a ete faite avant mon post mais qui va dans le meme sens et mieux : qui tape plus haut et c'est là


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Octobre 2001)

certains auraient mal compris mon post   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , alors je précise :

je ne suis pas déprimé, bien au contraire (ceux qui me connaissent le savent, cf apple expo sauvage !)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ce sont mes activités péri et extra professionnelles qui font que j'ai la pêche toute l'année, et qui montrent qu'il n'y a pas que le boulot dans la vie...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voilà !


----------



## aricosec (9 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*
ha! Chaucrin, je suis bien content que tu sois la, avec
tous ces jeunes il faut que toi et moi, on se serre
les coudes, je te prêterais ma canne si tu me prêtes
tes béquilles !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
de quoi de quoi un consortium de papys sans moi,ça ne peut être et ça ne sera pas,d'abord mon pseudo aurait du vous mettre la puce a l'oreille,pour l'instant nous pouvons faire les _TROIS MOUSQUETAIRES_ et quand a mon (ancien)job,c'était mille métiers mille miséres ,comme disait ma grand mére
allez les anciens un p'tit coup de CLOS VOUGEOT,pour la circulation


----------



## krigepouh (9 Octobre 2001)

Salut !
Ben moi je suis "designer" de mode féminine (on dit designer maintenant et plus styliste :rolleyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Je travaille depuis quelques mois à mon compte (dur dur), je passe mes journées au milieu de mes aiguilles, tissus et  mes Macs ce qui me permet de jeter un coup d'oeil à MacG à tout moment   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voili

a+


----------



## al02 (9 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*ben moi je fais toujours rien et c'est pas la peine de me proposer quoi que ce soit, je veux pas travailler

mon boulot consiste à me laisser aller pour faire de bonnes photos de gens qui se laissent aller (des artistes) alors moins j'en fais, meilleur c'est !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[08 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alèm, cela explique que tu es toujours libre pour boire une canette au bar biturique du coin !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MOAH, je suis rétraité et fier (et content) de l'être, comme Dany et Chaucrin (qui doit avoir 70 berges ?).
Je passe mon temps à "bleuder" ou à "masuquer" (alèm comprendra ces termes picards) : pour les autres cela veut dire "flaner", "cafouiller"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je passe surtout mon temps sur mon iMac (MacOS 9.0 seulement : la honte !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Je passerai à OSX quand il sera bien au poing


----------



## dany (9 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
de quoi de quoi un consortium de papys sans moi,ça ne peut être et ça ne sera pas,







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

accepté sans problême ! plus on est de vieux fous
plus on rit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une question : on joue les trois
mousquetaires ou les vieux de la vieille ?


----------



## al02 (9 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*ben moi je fais toujours rien et c'est pas la peine de me proposer quoi que ce soit, je veux pas travailler

mon boulot consiste à me laisser aller pour faire de bonnes photos de gens qui se laissent aller (des artistes) alors moins j'en fais, meilleur c'est !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[08 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alèm, cela explique que tu es toujours libre pour boire une canette au bar biturique du coin !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MOAH, je suis rétraité et fier (et content) de l'être, comme Dany et Chaucrin (qui doit avoir 70 berges ?).
Je passe mon temps à "bleuder" ou à "masuquer" (alèm comprendra ces termes picards) : pour les autres cela veut dire "flaner", "cafouiller"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je passe surtout mon temps sur mon iMac (MacOS 9.0 seulement : la honte !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Je passerai à OSX quand il sera bien au poing


----------



## aricosec (9 Octobre 2001)

*ça y est on est quatre comme dans dumas !*
dany, chaucrin,alo2,aricosec

ont est pas mousquetaires
pas non plus grabataires
de la retraite ont est fiére
de pouvoir cageoler mémére
si y'en a d'autres aprés tout
plus y'en a ,plus ont est d'fous
ont est des anciens dans le coup
et un jour ont boira un coup

poil aux jeunes loups !


----------



## dany (9 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par al02:
*
Chaucrin (qui doit avoir 70 berges ?).



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu ne sauras pas le chiffre exact , il ne veux pas en dire plus mais à mon avis il ne fait pas son age


----------



## dany (9 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

et un jour ont boira un coup











<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

boire, conduire ou tirer, il faut choisir !




*


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par al02:
*

alèm, cela explique que tu es toujours libre pour boire une canette au bar biturique du coin !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MOAH, je suis rétraité et fier (et content) de l'être, comme Dany et Chaucrin (qui doit avoir 70 berges ?).
Je passe mon temps à "bleuder" ou à "masuquer" (alèm comprendra ces termes picards) : pour les autres cela veut dire "flaner", "cafouiller"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je passe surtout mon temps sur mon iMac (MacOS 9.0 seulement : la honte !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Je passerai à OSX quand il sera bien au poing     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oups, c'est vrai salut al02, je dois avoir des softs à t'envoyer, je t'envois un mail bientôt où alors je passerais à Bichancourt, salut   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  posté à l'origine par krigepouh              
*Salut !
Ben moi je suis "designer" de mode féminine (on dit designer maintenant et plus styliste :rolleyes .
Je travaille depuis quelques mois à mon compte (dur dur), je passe mes journées au milieu de mes aiguilles, tissus et mes Macs ce qui me permet de jeter un coup d'oeil à MacG à tout moment  
Voili *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh si t'as besoin d'un photographe, c'est pas mon domaine la mode, c'est plutôt la sculpture mais si tu sculptes le corps des damoiselles avec des tissus, on peut s'arranger


----------



## archeos (9 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par krigepouh:
*Salut !
 :rolleyes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>











oui je sais c'est facile quand on a tout son temps


----------



## CHAUCRIN (9 Octobre 2001)

Bande S......,vous êtes bien et même trop généreux avec l'âge des autres!! Pour mettre les choses au point on pourrait se retrouver en Bourgogne,pour en boire un(mais pas un clos Vougeot...enfin...à voir...)


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CHAUCRIN:
*Bande S......,vous êtes bien et même trop généreux avec l'âge des autres!! Pour mettre les choses au point on pourrait se retrouver en Bourgogne,pour en boire un(mais pas un clos Vougeot...enfin...à voir...)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh, si c'est du côté de chablis, appelez moi!!


----------



## CHAUCRIN (10 Octobre 2001)

Je ne connais pas l'avis des 3 autres mousquetaires,mais Alem,qui n'a que 27 ans,n'est qu'un p'tit jeunot et le bourgogne risque de le changer du biberon...Enfin c'est à voir,mais si celà se réalise ça ne serait pas a Chablis(j'en suis désolé pour le p'tit jeunot) mais plutôt sur Beaune où il y a l'A6 et le TGV.


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CHAUCRIN:
*mais Alem,qui n'a que 27 ans,n'est qu'un p'tit jeunot et le bourgogne risque de le changer du biberon...Enfin c'est à voir,mais si celà se réalise ça ne serait pas a Chablis(j'en suis désolé pour le p'tit jeunot)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

27ans mais 27ans de Chablis, m'sieur! d'ailleurs, j'connais bin un gaillard qui fait du Chateau Guernouille euh Grenouille, l'un des plus tiots terroirs d'Grand Cru en Chablis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon, si vous faites la fête sans moi, vous pouvez quand même m'envoyer une ti tiote Valmur de 9 ans, je lui ferais son éducation


----------



## dany (10 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CHAUCRIN:
*  Beaune où il y a l'A6 et le TGV.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et les Hospices !


----------



## CHAUCRIN (10 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*

et les Hospices !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je veux bien fréquenter ceux-là et seulement ceux-là


----------



## Amiral 29 (10 Octobre 2001)

le Post a un peu dévié???
Dites 33, 33
Les mousquetaires seront 5 si vous le voulez bien
Avec moi c tjrs 5
5*****
N°5 au Bar d'aricosec
Et récemment...Vous pouvez vérifier N°5 chez Touba!!!

Signé: Toubib fall... çà sonne pas mal non?

Allez Kenavo  8-&gt;-0


----------



## touba (10 Octobre 2001)

ben moi je fais rien... j'ai pas de baskets !!! (merde c'est la réponse à une autre question...)
euh... oui moi je suis chimiste de l'extrème... je fais des médicaments pour les vieux, hi hi hi...© et j'y mets plein de cyanure ! na !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour les plus jeunes je mets du methoxy-3-phenyl acetonitrile ! ça vous parle ? non ? ben comme moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









non plus serieusement je fabrique des principes actifs pour médicaments génériques -&gt; j'ai envoyé 300 Kg de Viagra à l'arico et au Big ! si si... 
enfin bon... je déconne parce que tout le monde s'en fout ! ;-)


----------



## Amiral 29 (10 Octobre 2001)

Tes formules magiques m'intéressent!...Toubib fall
Qu'est ce que tu pense de ce surnom frérot ...
Pour la baignade ...c'est à Dakar que l'eau est chaude!!! vois ma chronique "Sport"

Kenavo


----------



## touba (10 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*Tes formules magiques m'intéressent!...Toubib fall
Qu'est ce que tu pense de ce surnom frérot ...
Pour la baignade ...c'est à Dakar que l'eau est chaude!!! vois ma chronique "Sport"

Kenavo*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben ce pseudo me va plutôt bien (je voulais mettre me "sied" bien mais j'ai calé sur l'orthographe...)
si mes fomules t'intèressent, je peux faire de l'espionnage industriel pour toi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



à plus,
Kenavo  amiral !!!


----------



## dany (10 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*

Les mousquetaires seront 5 si vous le voulez bien

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ok comme les 5 doigts de la main, mais ce n'est pas
fini, on a deux mains, moi, on m'a toujours dit que
j'avais deux mains gauches    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[09 octobre 2001 : message édité par dany]


----------



## archeos (10 Octobre 2001)

si y a du Montbazillac aussi, je veux bien faire le pouce de la main gauche, le gros courtaud maladroit


----------



## krigepouh (10 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh si t'as besoin d'un photographe, c'est pas mon domaine la mode, c'est plutôt la sculpture mais si tu sculptes le corps des damoiselles avec des tissus, on peut s'arranger    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>









 Why not ? Je prends note merci

a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2001)

C'est vrai que c'est assez indiscret, mais bon.




En général, je confectionne des santons en cérumen.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (10 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
[QPoster le matin est devenu une habitude car c'est la première chose que je fais en me levant c'est de checker mon mail et de faire un tour sur MacG (avant même de déjeuner ou de faire  quoi que ce soit d'autre)...[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors là, moi, je dis respect !

Quand mon réveil sonne, je peux déja conciderer que je suis en retard, alors, le jour ou je pourrai regarder mes mails en me levant, sortez vos parapluies, car les grenouilles vont tomber.


----------



## Napoléon (10 Octobre 2001)

i am just a student


----------



## gribouille (10 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
euh... oui moi je suis chimiste de l'extrème... je fais des médicaments pour les vieux, hi hi hi...© et j'y mets plein de cyanure ! na !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

efin qqun qui prends soin de Aricosec comme il le mérite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Dis touba, une fois le "boulot" terminé, tu gardes bien cette vieille couenne, que l'on puisse faire des experiences dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## archeos (10 Octobre 2001)

Peuh, à son âge vénérable et avec toutes les mixtures qu'il a avalées, il doit être mithridatisé. Aucune chance de l'avoir de cette manière
Essayez le plomb (mais pas le saturnisme, allez y direct)

n'oubliez pas que je suis consultant d'aricosekillersusa.inc


----------



## touba (10 Octobre 2001)

euh oui ben bon non alors !
passque moi j'vais pas le torturiner mon brav'rico d'frérot d'marmite... ah ben ça non hein ?
non mais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




par contre, mon aut'frérot qui ne se montrent plus pour caus'qu'il a du poil d'oppossum qui lui pousse dans le nez, ben ze lui prépare une mixture spécial ! ça va nous réveiller TheBig !!!


----------



## xantho (10 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;LeBonze&gt;:
*C'est vrai que c'est assez indiscret, mais bon.




En général, je confectionne des santons en cérumen.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je crois là que j'ai trouvé l'age du bonze : 16 car si mes references en pubs cinematographiques sont bonnes l'histoire des santons en serumen on peut la voir dans schrek ( l'ogre vert !) mais y brode un peu quand meme car l'ogre y faisait plutot une bougie avec son cerumen





[10 octobre 2001 : message édité par xantho]


----------



## xantho (10 Octobre 2001)

J'ai trouve ce que fait API :
API Construction


----------



## bebert (11 Octobre 2001)

Ben moi je suis directeur informatique (option McGyver) d'une société de 70 personnes (sur 4 sites).
Avec pleins d'ordinateurs, de boites et de cables à gérer (acheter, installer, réparer, recycler, sous-traiter).
Tout ça prend 40% de mon temps.
Le reste, je gère des projets (catalogue, web, équipement, etc.).
En bref, pas trop le temps de trainer sur les forums de MacGeneration mais je vous lis quand même !


----------



## Api (11 Octobre 2001)

Meuhhh non, c'est pas moi ça...
Moi je suis webmaster dans une maison de disques, voilà.


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*moi je bosse au bureau des pleures (au SAv quoi) la ou il y a des gens qui sont pas content parque je leur annonce 7000 frs de réparation pour un écran de powerbook éxploser   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (je suis un peu sadique je sais)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heu tu doit parler de BenR la non ???


----------



## aricosec (11 Octobre 2001)

_mais tu va me lacher MAMY ARICO_
ah les copains,maintenant que le lui est dit que je connaissais des mousquetaires vers les coteaux des vigobles de mon coeur,ça y a foutu les j'tons,il y avait déja la RHUMERIE BISsAPIENNE de ALEM et cie,les petits bouchons de lyon ou l'infame GRIBOUILLE ne m'invite pas.sang nez trop.elle vient d'appeler quelqun,est ce son avocat ?l'hospice ?ou THEBIG pour lui livrer son 10 éme PULL.je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Octobre 2001)

Ben moi je suis apprenti en Informatique et par la meme occasion... étudiant... je vient tout les jours sur macG et je me fait enguler par mon chef mais bon c'est po grave


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2001)

moi ? je suis jeune et sans emploi.

21 ans d'annecy, ancien technicien de maintenance certifié, chez un apple center. le seul de la heute-savoie et c'est bien mon malheur ! 

je cherche du boulot dans la meme branche et ce que l'on m'a proposé de mieux dans le coin est sur PC ou alors faut que je bouge ! MERDE !

alors, en attendant lea reprise, je glande et je viens de passer mes deux dernières journées sur le forum de MacG, de 8 h à 1h

voila !


----------



## Flix (11 Octobre 2001)

C'est bien, vous faites tous des truc interesant !!


Moi chui étudiant en DEUG MIAS1 ( Math Informatique Appliquées aux Sciences tout un programme !), je suis a tours a Grandmont, mais je n'est pas encore repere de MacUser endurci comme moi (11 ans de metier), font que du PC là bas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le matin j'ai le temps d'aller sur les forums, je me leve tot juste pour ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voila, vous savez tout


----------



## djoolz (11 Octobre 2001)

Je suis expert en e consulting des offres d'emploi, en gros je cherche un boulot à l'aide de différents sites de recherche d'emploi français   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je sais c pas sur MacG que je vais trouver un boulot, mais je vous trouve plus sympas que les DRH que je pourrais rencontrer sur cadremploi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
par contre, mon aut'frérot qui ne se montrent plus pour caus'qu'il a du poil d'oppossum qui lui pousse dans le nez*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Pas dans le nez Frérot ! Pas dans le nez... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Par contre, je m'en suis fait un coussin, c'est pratique et confortable pour mes vieux os !
L'inconvénient, c'est que ça gratte un chouia...


----------



## dany (11 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------
Pas dans le nez Frérot ! Pas dans le nez... (poil au nez)
Par contre, je m'en suis fait un coussin,(poil aux mains) c'est pratique et confortable pour mes vieux os !(poil au dos)
L'inconvénient, c'est que ça gratte un chouia...(poil au doigt)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
je sais, c'est nul mais c'est l'heure de la digestion !


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par xantho:
*J'ai trouve ce que fait API*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je confirme: rien à voir avec _notre_ Api, même si elle traine souvent sur les chantiers, le casque à la main...


----------



## Lodoss (15 Octobre 2001)

Je suis fonctionnaire, je travaille dans l'informatique. Je viens de découvrir un pan de paradis informatique car j'ai basculé du purgatoire voir souvent de l'enfer de windows au paradis et je ne regrette pas d'avoir croqué la pomme


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Octobre 2001)

Bah moi j'suis étudiant en seconde année de DEUG MIAS à l'Université Paul Sabatier de Toulouse. A coté de cela je bosse un peu dans la salle de jeu en réseau Mad Net qui vient d'ouvrir à coté de la Fac (aujourd'hui même d'ailleurs, et je comprends de plus en plus la détresse des gars qui s'occupent d'un parc de 40 PCs et plus ... en trois mots : c'est le bordel !!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Accessoirement, je m'occupe de MGZ pour me détendre et me faire plaisir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume

[16 octobre 2001 : message édité par [MGZ]Slug]


----------



## le chapelier fou (16 Octobre 2001)

je bosse comme graphiste, mais j'aimerais surtout bosser dans le son  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voilà


----------



## le chapelier fou (16 Octobre 2001)

au fait, je fais des chapeaux, senteur melon pour ceux que ça branche,


----------



## tenshin (17 Octobre 2001)

la journee je suis graphiste pour des simulateurs de train, le soir je le partage entre mes macs, et ma playstation 2


----------



## Gérard Bronner (17 Octobre 2001)

J'crois que je vais prendre un vrai pseudo pour pouvoir parler franchement dans le bar.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je vous dirai ce que je fais dans une quinzaine.

Cétait mon dernier post sous ce nom. :-(

Je suis un âne, je suis un âne :-@

Quand je pense que je viens de décrocher ma deuxième étoile.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A-

[17 octobre 2001 : message édité par Gerard Bronner]


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

t'enerve pas GERARD 
c'est seulement 50 messages les deux etoiles fait comme taho des post pour rien !!!


----------



## Amiral 29 (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gerard Bronner:
*J'crois que je vais prendre un vrai pseudo pour pouvoir parler franchement dans le bar.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A-

[17 octobre 2001 : message édité par Gerard Bronner]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oublie pas de te faire vacciner d'abord!!!
Kenavo


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

c'est la journee aujourdhui  des vaccinations aloirs


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;LeBonze&gt;:
*En général, je confectionne des santons en cérumen.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et moi, je viens de me mettre à la sculpture de poneys sur corne d'orteils


----------

